# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Aide sur modlisation d'un processus simple

## Troudz07

Bonjour,

Je commence  peine  m'initier  la modlisation des processus mtier et je bloque dj sur mon premier exercice.
Je tente de modliser le processus dcrit ici:




Est ce que l'un d'entre vous saurez au moins me mettre sur la voix ?

Je vous remercie par avance de votre prcieuse aide

----------

